# Wippe schief?!



## FrohesNeues (7. Juni 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits,

ich habe heute nach einer eher gediegenen Abfahrt bemerkt (bzw. wurde ich vielmehr von einem Kumpel darauf aufmerksam gemacht), dass meine Wippe "verzogen" ist, zumindest dass sie nicht genau symmetrisch zum Sitzrohr verläuft (siehe Bilder).
Ist das normal? (wohl nicht sonst wäre es ja vorher schon gewesen?!
Was soll ich tun?
Und das wichtigste: was wird es mich kosten?

Bitte helft mir, ich kann nur mit Müh und Not einen Heulkrampf zurückhalten.

Dank und Gruß

Nils

PS. Ich hoffe, man erkennt den Sachverhalt auf den Bildern halbwegs. Sitzt man in Fahrtrichtung auf dem Sattel und schaut runter, so ist die Wippe "nach links verrückt" oder gar verbogen.

PPS. Hilfe!

PPPS. es handelt sich übrigens um eine Wildsau Hardride FR, die ich seit März mein Eigen nennen darf


----------



## nonamenic (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
das ist bei mir auch nicht ganz symmetrisch. Keine Ahnung, ob das so sein muss. Bin mal gespannt, was der Alutech-Support dazu meint.
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrohesNeues (8. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das so sein muss, sonst wäre es ja von Anfang an so gewesen.


----------



## FrohesNeues (8. Juni 2006)

Habe gerade mit Jürgen Schlender himself gesprochen und erzählte ihm, dass ich zwar nicht schwer gestürzt bin aber die linke Kettenstrebe wohl einen Schlag abbekommen hat, da sie auf einen Stein fiel.
Anscheinend ist der gesamt Hinterbau verzogen...Rad abbauen, gesamten Rahmen einschicken...ich heul    
Alutech ist kundfreundlich wie immer und berechnet nicht die Welt (40e meinte Herr Schlender für die Arbeit) aber Versand hin und zurück kommt noch dazu, Radl abbauen, aufbauen und das schlimmste: längere Zeit getrennt sein.


----------



## FrohesNeues (8. Juni 2006)

So. Habe das Radl jetzt komplett zerlegt und dabei entdeckt, dass es sich wohl nicht um den Hinterbau handelt, sondern offensichtlich wirklich die Wippe schief, denn ist die Wippe von Dämpfer und Hinterbau befreit, also nur am Rahmen befestigt, läuft sie schon nicht symmetrisch zum Sitzrohr. Weiterhin trifft sie sich auch nicht fluchtend mit der Strebe des Hinterbaus, an der sie eigentlich befestigt werden müsste, was ja wohl bedeutet, dass der Hinterbau noch gerade, die Wippe allerdings schief ist.

Bitte, Alutech-Support, meldet euch. 
Danke.


----------



## NitroCobra (8. Juni 2006)

ruf halt einfach nochma an^^


----------



## FrohesNeues (8. Juni 2006)

So. Da ich eh Alleinunterhalter dieses Threads bin führe ich das fort:
Sau abgebaut, eingedost, morgen per Post nach Bistense auf die Bright Lake Ranch.
Mal gucken wann sie wieder kommt und was geschieht...... 
Eine kleine Bitte falls das hier doch ein Alutecher hört: seid lieb und sorgfältg zu meiner Sau, bitteeeeee


----------



## nonamenic (8. Juni 2006)

Werde ich bei meiner Sau auch mal prüfen. Wenn ich von oben auf die Wippe schaue, ist das nämlich auch nicht symmetrisch.

Muss den Hinterbau meiner Sau sowieso mal demnächst zerlegen. Die Pulverbeschichtung platzt am Hinterbau ab. Unten an der Stelle, wo der Dreck immer sitzt. Zwischen Hauptrahmen und Schwinge. Ist laut Jü leider nicht vermeidbar. Werde an der Stelle nun alles blank polieren. 

Wäre mal ein kleiner Optimierungsvorschlag meinerseits: An der Stelle einfach etwas mehr Platz lassen. (Siehe Kona oder Nicolai). Die paar Millimeter mehr Radstand würden bestimmt niemand stören. Ist schon bitter, dass nach knapp 6 Monaten die Beschichtung abplatzt. 

Aber ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------

